# MOVE SLOW, FIND MULLET, AND KEEP GRINDIN' at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
December 27, 2018

*Bay Flats Lodge Partner Spotlight​*




​*JECOâ€™S MARINE & TACKLE​*_Port Oâ€™Connor, Texas​_After a long time in the making, Jecoâ€™s Marine and Tackle finally opened the doors to their new store in Port Oâ€™Connor this past summer. Whether itâ€™s wade fishing the flats, or offshore tournament fishing that you prefer, Jecoâ€™s has all the angling gear to fulfill your every need, and more! Jecoâ€™s also offers just about anything imaginable for duck hunting and deer hunting enthusiasts, as well.






​
If itâ€™s the latest and greatest outdoor clothing and apparel that you desire, you wonâ€™t need to look any further than Jecoâ€™s Marine and Tackle. They carry a large selection of some of the biggest names in the outdoor sportsman industry when it comes to shirts, pants, hats, chest waders, boots and footwear, and just about any other piece of gear or fishing tackle you can think of that you might need on your next hunting or fishing trip.






​
Jecoâ€™s owners and staff also work hard to keep you ahead of the technology curve when it comes to marine-grade electronics, so you can save money and eliminate wasting your time with trial and error. Whether youâ€™re attempting to outfit your new fishing rig, duck hunting buggy, or refitting your old boat with new gear, stop by and talk with the friendly and knowledgeable Jecoâ€™s staff regarding their entire line up of state of the art electronics - everything from the latest and greatest GPS and radar solutions to the newest and finest outdoor sound systems, and everything in between!






​
Donâ€™t forget that Jecoâ€™s has also solved the problem of you being able to keep an active eye on some of the things you cherish the most - your home, and any of a list of things you may consider to be highly valuable, like your boat for instance! Thatâ€™s right! Jecoâ€™s has now added a new sector to their already huge list of services in the form of their new Audio-Video division. The carry all of the major brands like Sony, Samung, Vizio, Yamaha, Denon, and Polk to name just a few. Whether you have a need for surveillance cameras, indoor or outdoor TV wall mounting, or even if you would like to have underwater fishing lights installed on your boat dock or pier, Jecoâ€™s Audio-Video division had you covered!






​
Next time youâ€™re in Port Oâ€™Connor, stop by Jecoâ€™s Marine and Tackle and just say hello! Who knows, you might just find that one item you havenâ€™t been able to locate anywhere else. The fine folks at Jecoâ€™s might even share a few helpful tips and tell you of a couple different methods that can help you fill your fish box on your next trip. Jecoâ€™s Marine and Tackle is conveniently located at 2553 W. Adams Avenue in Port Oâ€™Connor, and they can be contacted via phone at (361) 983-2000. Their new website will be up and running soon, but until then you can visit them on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/jecosmarine/

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Dec 22nd*
_*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*_ - We had a great quick afternoon of fishing on Saturday with Bobby, Bobby and Ryan. They got on a fast drum bite while catching their limit, releasing another dozen or more, and then calling it a day. No better way to end the year than by watching two brothers and a dad while they smile and cheer each other on while fishing. I would also like to say â€œThank Youâ€ to Bay Flats Lodge for making this all possible, as well as all the new and returning customers we get at the lodge.






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - This morningâ€™s weather started out cool, but soon warmed with a mostly clear sky and lots of sunshine. However, the weather wasnâ€™t the only thing that warmed up today, as the fishing became downright hot for todayâ€™s guests, especially with the redfish. We located a solid bite just after sunrise, and things didnâ€™t let up for quite a while. It was good seeing everyone laugh and enjoy each otherâ€™s company - it was a great day of fishing!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Brothers Joe and Will battled low tides and strong winds to put together a solid box of fish. They even left one trout out there as a gesture of good luck for next year (not completely by choice)! Today was a good day of fishing with return guests at Bay Flats Lodge, and it was a great way to end the year! Happy Holidays to everyone!






​
*MOVE SLOW, FIND MULLET, AND KEEP GRINDINâ€™​*If youâ€™re like me, you learned at a very early age that coastal fishing during wintertime meant you werenâ€™t allowed to reel-in your lure just as fast as your little hands could turn the handles on the reel. Nope, if you wanted to catch fish when it was cold, you had to fish slowly (and I do mean slow).

Some folks say things never change. And as for wintertime fishing along the mid-portion of the Texas coast, theyâ€™re probably right. To this day, I still believe that if youâ€™re going to be successful in cold water, youâ€™re going to have to slow things down â€" your retrieve, your wade, and your casting pattern. So, next time youâ€™re out on the water on a bone-chilling day, look for that one deep spot consisting of some known structure that you can slowly work your favorite plastic tail or slow-sinker across.

Another thing that seems to remain constant to this day is the claim that itâ€™s imperative that the area where you stop to fish must have a supply of mullet. Many old salts will tell you that they wonâ€™t even stop the boat in wintertime if they donâ€™t see mullet action. Theyâ€™ll tell you that even though the preferred depth of water is inviting to the large trout, the large trout will look elsewhere if there arenâ€™t any large baitfish readily available. So, if you happened upon a nice catch the day before in a prime wintertime spot, but today the fish appear to have moved, donâ€™t be alarmed. Weather patterns nudge fish from particular locations, and baitfish may have been relocated by the wind and tide. The relocation of the food source can be very subtle, yet illusive. Look within close proximity of where you fished yesterday, and more times than not you may just find that the fish have not moved far at all â€" simply find the bait!

Winter months typically mean quality over quantity, at least when speaking of speckled trout catches. Youâ€™ll find in January that youâ€™ll be offered hit-n-miss opportunities simply because of the weather, but whenever youâ€™re able to get out on the water remember that the fish are going to be forced to go a bit deeper due to cold temperatures. If you can plan to fish the days between the cold fronts and are able to take advantage of the calmer winds, you should find the fish if you setup a session or two near your favorite shell pad or reef. In closing, if January ends and you still havenâ€™t caught that â€œbest-everâ€ trout, donâ€™t let it worry too much! February and March are just around the corner, and theyâ€™re both historical months for catching â€œBigâ€ sow trout with artificial baits, so keep grindinâ€™!

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Judy was great in the kitchen, and Capt. Cody Spencer worked hard and was good with the boys! - *Troy B. 12/24/18*

The food and hospitality were both excellent! - *Sean F. 12/20/18*

Capt. Jason Wagenfehr is a excellent guide, and I really enjoyed fishing with him! - *George L. 12/18/18*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then becoming sunny during the afternoon hours. High 74F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny. High 67F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Cloudy in the morning with scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. High 54F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in *
Cloudy with occasional rain showers. High 53F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Rain ending early. Then remaining mainly cloudy. High near 60F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High around 55F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. High 49F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate northerly flow will develop in the wake of Thursdayâ€™s front and will persist through Friday morning. A moderate to strong northeasterly flow will develop across area waters during the day on Friday. Rainy and cool conditions are expected across the Middle Texas Coastal Waters this weekend and into early next week. Winds will strengthen and become more northerly again on Saturday behind a reinforcing cold front. SCA conditions will be possible Saturday into Sunday morning. Weak to moderate northerly winds are expected by Sunday night.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 66.0 degrees
Seadrift 66.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------

